

HN Needs More Transparency - Alupis

HN seems sometimes to be falling into a trap of being heavily over-moderated.<p>Posts just disappear, titles change, posts drop off front page suddenly, etc.<p>There should be more transparency regarding admin&#x2F;mod actions that affect posts. There should also be transparency showing the various weights&#x2F;auto-moderation that is applied to posts.<p>Perhaps show mod&#x2F;admin edits on posts, and have a page where users can view current system-applied auto-moderation rules.
======
baldfat
Like Stackoverflow?

How about an (edited) tag when they are changed and a quick why?

------
angersock
Why?

EDIT:

There is openly aggressive moderation going on, which is well-documented.

If you want these changes, you need to better articulate _why_ they are a good
idea, and _what_ they'd improve. Democracy for its own sake is bullshit.

